# New Formulation Autoglym Car Glass Polish



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Hello :wave:

We have recently re-formulated our Car Glass Polish to improve it even further. It has long been a 'go to' polish when others fail to shift an annoying mark or smear, and with that in mind we wanted to keep all the good features and improve on some others.










Similar to paint polishes, excessive application of glass polish will result in dusting and a brief search on DW will show that this is a problem people often have. So as we did with Super Resin Polish, we have addressed the dusting so even if it is over applied the dusting is reduced but it retains the same powerful glass cleaning action as before.

A new feature is the anti-misting properties. So as well as cleaning glass exceptionally well, it now leaves a totally transparent anti-mist layer on the glass that is perfect for cold damp weather if your fan is struggling to clear the windows. So you won't see the coating until it is working and there is an absence of mist on your glass.

The polish continues to remove all common and uncommon contaminants from inside and out side glass including traffic film, grease, wax, nicotine, insects, hard water marks and others.

It will be hitting the shelves soon, but if you are itching to purchase it is in stock right now in our online shop. All the old stock has been removed and it is only the new version available to order.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Sounds good to me. The anti-mist element sounds interesting, roughly how long would this last on interior glass


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

We have been seeing the anti-mist coating last for several months from one application during winter testing. The screen was not cleaned with more Car Glass Polish, any other glass cleaner or even wiped over during this period.


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

does autoglym have any paint correction products


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Sounds good.As long as it works as good as your old formulation does because i've never had any issues with it and it's the only glass polish i buy:thumb:


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

khurum6392 said:


> does autoglym have any paint correction products


Yes, we have Paint Pro, a 2 stage paint correction kit designed primarily for use with a rotary and Autoglym pads, although it can be used with other machines.

There is a thread on it here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=284235 which contains information and video of it in use.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> Sounds good.As long as it works as good as your old formulation does because i've never had any issues with it and it's the only glass polish i buy:thumb:


Don't worry, we've left all the good bits alone.

Shake well. Pour a small amount of product onto a Perfect Palm Applicator or a clean microfibre cloth. Polish glass leaving a thin, even film on the surface. Allow the film to dry to a haze for a minimum of 5 minutes. Buff off with a Hi-Tech Finishing Cloth.
DO NOT use on plastic, perspex or aftermarket tinted films. Use Fast Glass on these surfaces.
Store above 0°C. Keep from freezing.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Autoglym said:


> Don't worry, we've left all the good bits alone.
> 
> Shake well. Pour a small amount of product onto a Perfect Palm Applicator or a clean microfibre cloth. Polish glass leaving a thin, even film on the surface. Allow the film to dry to a haze for a minimum of 5 minutes. Buff off with a Hi-Tech Finishing Cloth.
> DO NOT use on plastic, perspex or aftermarket tinted films. Use Fast Glass on these surfaces.
> Store above 0°C. Keep from freezing.


That's good to hear mate thanks.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

About time  looking forward to trying this :thumb:


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

*Car glass polish*

I have checked your site and the new glass polish doesn't seem to be added to your stock range


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

phillipnoke said:


> I have checked your site and the new glass polish doesn't seem to be added to your stock range


Try again Philip, should be there now. The shop image and description is still to update, but as stated the new stock will be sent out if ordered.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

We have just uploaded a couple of demonstration videos to our YouTube page (www.youtube.com/autoglymuk) of the new Car Glass Polish.

There is one on the anti-mist properties






and one on the cleaning power


----------



## ConorF (Oct 3, 2012)

Must get some, is this available in 5l at a reasonable price?


----------



## Fiesta-125 (Mar 18, 2012)

Lools good with less Dustiing!
May I ask, you say old stock removed. But what do you do with it?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice videos

One question about applying the polish. AG suggested some time ago the technique of working the old formula until it was nearly all gone and then wiping the residue away. This also worked very well when applying by machine. Is this technique now redundant?


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

DJ.X-Ray said:


> Sounds good.As long as it works as good as your old formulation does because i've never had any issues with it and it's the only glass polish i buy:thumb:


Agree 100%

Except I have used some Gtechniq on external glass.

Looking forward to trying this.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Looks good. May have to get some.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

ConorF said:


> Must get some, is this available in 5l at a reasonable price?


This formulation will be available in 5L soon, we will communicate the change on DW when that happens :thumb:


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Fiesta-125 said:


> Lools good with less Dustiing!
> May I ask, you say old stock removed. But what do you do with it?


The Autoglym Online shop has a low stock holding, we keep it stocked with what is needed for the week, so there wasn't a lot to remove. The old stock will be available for staff to purchase at the next staff sale day, lucky them!


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

lowejackson said:


> Nice videos
> 
> One question about applying the polish. AG suggested some time ago the technique of working the old formula until it was nearly all gone and then wiping the residue away. This also worked very well when applying by machine. Is this technique now redundant?


During an extensive testing process we found that the method on page 1 of this thread, which is the same as you will find on the label, is the very best way to get the best results from this product. So, we would say to use the new method. As this is a 'retail' package we don't include a machine polishing method, but I will chase this up for you.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

If it's anti-misting, it's worth giving a go to see how well it performs.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Look forward to trying this, AG glass polish has always been our "go to"


----------



## grahamstaines (Mar 29, 2013)

I always get nervous when companies bring out a new improved product. They never seem to be as good as they were. I love the stuff as it is, and other people have mentioned how good their windows after I've had a go at them. Ill give it a try though. I'm just wondering though, will this anti misting stuff affect other products like rainx etc?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Autoglym said:


> During an extensive testing process we found that the method on page 1 of this thread, which is the same as you will find on the label, is the very best way to get the best results from this product. So, we would say to use the new method. As this is a 'retail' package we don't include a machine polishing method, but I will chase this up for you.


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Will b giving this a go then, just got to get to the bottom of the old bottle first:thumb:


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

Rainx anti mist never worked for me so looking forward to trying this new product. Clean and anti mist all in one sounds good.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Sounds great 

The downside is for me that ive only just recently bought a bottle of the 'old' Glass Cleaner


----------

